# BMQ 2018 - Regular Force



## Alpha 31

When are the intake dates for the B.M.Q. ?  I have passed all the qualifications for Infantry Soldier and my file is currently merit listed for a position.  The recruiter at the centre explained that it would take an estimated two week time frame before they would contact me for a job offer.   I am wondering if when they call to give you the date to attent the B.M.Q. what the time line is from the call to attending the B.M.Q.  to get all your personal affairs set in place before you go.   

I only choose Infantry on my application and I am wondering if all Infantry applicants who are offered a position attend the 10-week Basic Military Qualification (BMQ) course at the Canadian Forces Leadership and Recruit School in Saint-Jean-sur-Richelieu, Quebec ? 

As far as I know from last speaking to the recruitment office, my file is merit listed in Borden Ontario for Infantry solider.   Is this position in high demand right now ? I am eager to giddy up.


----------



## OAKLEY

as far as i know, combat arms, infantry and stuff like that are in very high demand right now, i was selected to go april 1st for my bmq in borden for infantry possision


----------



## militarygirl

The BMQ's have constant intake dates.  The trade you want, and the positions available in that trade are what determine how quickly you will get picked up.  Considering the time of year, you should be prepared to leave pretty quickly.  Sometimes you get a few weeks notice and other times you are notified,enrolled and gone in even less time.


----------



## Alpha 31

oakly congrats bro. Hopefully I get a call soon.  Infantry is in high demand right now ?


----------



## brandon_g

infantry is in really high demand....if everything works well with your files, im extremely sure you'll be going april 1st with OAKLEY and me..im going reg infantry ppcli ...bmq april 1 Borden Ontario ....hope to see ya there and good luck!


----------



## Alpha 31

brandon_g said:
			
		

> infantry is in really high demand....if everything works well with your files, im extremely sure you'll be going april 1st with OAKLEY and me..im going reg infantry ppcli ...bmq april 1 Borden Ontario ....hope to see ya there and good luck!



when did they call you ?


----------



## George Wallace

If you are interested in Basic Military Qualification (BMQ) Course dates in St Jean, Quebec follow this link:

Canadian Forces Leadership and Recruit School < This link gives you most of the information you and your family will need as to Course Dates, Graduation Dates, Information for the visitors, How to get to the Saint-Jean Garrison, contact info, etc. 


[Updated 2013-10-03]


----------



## SlickHandzAVN

Hey all, 

First off wanna say thanks to the admins of this page because you huys do a great job.  First time poster long time reader.  

My file manager has informed me I should receive job offer with next 4 weeks.  Anyone knows what BMQ I would be slotted in?  Anyone have 2018 BMQ yet? Looking forward to it and the end of this long process.  

-AVN hopeful


*** Staff Edit title to add - Regular Force. ***


----------



## EpicBeardedMan

SlickHandzAVN said:
			
		

> Hey all,
> 
> First off wanna say thanks to the admins of this page because you huys do a great job.  First time poster long time reader.
> 
> My file manager has informed me I should receive job offer with next 4 weeks.  Anyone knows what BMQ I would be slotted in?  Anyone have 2018 BMQ yet? Looking forward to it and the end of this long process.
> 
> -AVN hopeful



Furthest one I've seen so far is November 13th. So maybe that one or one later in the month, but because of Christmas leave Nov 13th COULD be the last BMQ intake, I'm not sure. I know there is a cut off date so that recruits can reach a certain point in BMQ before Xmas leave.


----------



## SlickHandzAVN

Hmm makes sense, thank you for the quick reply.  I guess itd be better for Jan start so there is no break


----------



## mariomike

SlickHandzAVN said:
			
		

> Thanks M!



You are welcome. Good luck.


----------



## Q.Lamb

Hey man, just got my job offer today. BMQ Jan. 8th as well. What are you going in for? I'm in for VEH TECH


----------



## SlickHandzAVN

Q.Lamb said:
			
		

> Hey man, just got my job offer today. BMQ Jan. 8th as well. What are you going in for? I'm in for VEH TECH





Awesome!  Congrats man.  It shall be a good group.  Im in for AVN or aviation systems tech. :evil:   where abouts are you at??


----------



## Q.Lamb

Manitoba, about 20 minutes North of CFB Shilo


----------



## SlickHandzAVN

See u in 3 months!


----------



## ladnav96

Hey guys got the call also for January 8th! Can't wait, going in for Marine Tech.

We should make a Facebook group for all of us.

See you guys soon.


----------



## Q.Lamb

Sweet, just another 9 weeks. When did you start your application?


----------



## SlickHandzAVN

Grats on the news lad!  And i agree on the fb group.  I think there may be one made already I will post in this thread tomorrow to confirm.


----------



## mariomike

ladnav96 said:
			
		

> Applied around August
> Did the aptitude in end of August
> Medical and interview in September
> got called last week
> 
> You?





			
				Q.Lamb said:
			
		

> Recruiting center: CFRC Winnipeg
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: VEH TECH
> Application Date: July 25, 2017
> First contact: July 31, 2017
> CFAT: August 2, 2017 (Passed with flying colours)
> Medical: September 20, 2017  (Passed)
> Interview: September 20, 2017(Passed)
> Merit listed: October 4, 2017
> Position Offered: Pending
> Enrollment: Pending
> BMQ: Pending


----------



## SlickHandzAVN

Big M for the win lol.

JAN 2018 BMQ is officially the facebook group!  All january starts feel free to join.  If you cannot find on facebook send me a message!


----------



## kgirdler10

Any one here for feb 3rd 
I am going for aciss enrolment date Jan 29


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kgirdler10

Has anyone els got an offer for bmq February 2018



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NickYWG

kgirdler10 said:
			
		

> Has anyone els got an offer for bmq February 2018
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yep, I leave on the 17th to start BMQ on the 19th.


----------



## James_Huang

BMQ Feb 19/18 start for me as well.

@NickYWG, sent you a PM. Cheers.


----------



## SteviePete

I’m going to BMQ feb3, enrolling Jan8. Is anybody else here going to BMQ starting February 5/2018?


----------



## NickYWG

A few of us have made a Facebook group for all February 2018 BMQ starts. We know it's early but as people get their job offers, the group is already made and ready to join. Feel free to join the group or message me if you can't find it! Here's the link to make things easier.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/FEB.BMQ.2018/


----------



## FinnO25

Hey guys! For all heading off to BMQ in the New Year, I am currently in St.jean on my BMQ course! if any of you guys/girls have questions, my PM's are always open! 

Congrats on your offers !


----------



## Rocky!

I am looking forward to meeting you guys on the 17th of February.


----------



## levaughan

BMQ March 5.
Reg Force MET TECH. Anyone else? Please reply if you know of any Facebook group popping up. Thank you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TPrudhomme96

levaughan said:
			
		

> BMQ March 5.
> Reg Force MET TECH. Anyone else? Please reply if you know of any Facebook group popping up. Thank you
> 
> 
> When did you enroll and have your medicals and what not and when did you get your offer? I'm currently waiting on my offer.


----------



## Rocky!

The process length is different for every applicant brother, be patient and stay positive!


----------



## mariomike

"When did you enroll and have your medicals and what not and when did you get your offer?"

TIMINGS - ESTIMATED TIMES FOR_______________  
https://navy.ca/forums/threads/81054.0.html

Application Process Samples  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/13064.0


----------



## levaughan

TPrudhomme96 said:
			
		

> levaughan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BMQ March 5.
> Reg Force MET TECH. Anyone else? Please reply if you know of any Facebook group popping up. Thank you
> 
> 
> When did you enroll and have your medicals and what not and when did you get your offer? I'm currently waiting on my offer.
> 
> 
> 
> This has been a 2 year process due to living abroad, but here are my recent dates:
> Enrol Feb 20, 2018
> Medical Dec 6, 2017
> Offer Dec 20, 2017
> Good luck!
> Out of London, ON
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## TPrudhomme96

levaughan said:
			
		

> This has been a 2 year process due to living abroad, but here are my recent dates:
> Enrol Feb 20, 2018
> Medical Dec 6, 2017
> Offer Dec 20, 2017
> Good luck!
> Out of London, ON
> 
> 
> 
> No way, I'm out of London, ON too. I started the process at the end of September and my last interaction was the medical at the end of November but haven't heard anything back since. I'm eager to get going but I know I'm not going to hear anything for a while because of the holidays.


----------



## aust_SeaHawk

Recruiting Center: CFRC Barrie (Toronto)     
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM 
Trade choice 1: NCI OP
Trade choice 2: Supply Tec
Trade choice 3: Cook
Application date: Aug 2017
First contact: Aug 2017
CFAT: Aug 2017
Interview: Oct 23th, 2017
Medical: Oct 24th, 2017
Med Approved: ??
Back-check: 
Competition list:
Position offered:  


HERES TO 2018!! Hope everyone's applications go smooth 8) :yellow:


----------



## Jakeb

Hey everyone just tryna find anyone who will be attending BMQ with me! Would love to get in contact with you all. Contact me if you’ll be there


----------



## Swally

Hiya. 
Pending medical, I guess I just "got approved for further processing" as Armour/Crewman. 
Any spring 2018 BMQ people here?


----------



## Bbmoveup

Swally said:
			
		

> Hiya.
> Pending medical, I guess I just "got approved for further processing" as Armour/Crewman.
> Any spring 2018 BMQ people here?



Just a heads up, people who are getting offers now (hopefully myself, I am merit listed since mid december) are being signed up for march BMQ dates.


----------



## Swally

Yeah I was told there is a March 15th date on my file.  
Of course I biggered up my ankle at work on the 15th, been off work since!  :'(
Physio says 6 weeks but I'm gonna try to do it in half that. 
I'll PM you!


----------



## Edward.O

Sworn in on the 6th of March and head to BMQ on the 17th, been waiting nearly a year for the call and it finally came today! To anyone who has had a long processing time, try to call once a month or so for a status update, there were a few mishaps with my paperwork that would of taken a lot longer to sort out if i hadn't kept calling my recruitment center.


----------



## Drew709

Got my offer today! Swearing in Feb 21st and BMQ is March 5th.


----------



## Bbmoveup

Got it today! March 5th BMQ and swearing in on the 27th!


----------



## Drew709

Congrat! See you there BBMoveup


----------



## Redwhere

Got my offer yesterday. Arty. March 5th BMQ and swearing in on the 20th. There a March FB yet?


----------



## Bbmoveup

I do not, I see a couple other dates but no March 5th. See you all there! Woo, guess I should give my two weeks tomorrow.


----------



## Drew709

I'm also giving my 2 weeks notice tomorrow and I can't wait. Someone should make a FB group, I haven't used FB in years but I would start again to join the group and get to know a few people before we head to bmq


----------



## Rallick

Received my offer today for Crewman!

Swear in on March 6th (in Barrie) and head to BMQ on March 17th.

I didn't see any Facebook groups created, but let me know if there is one. If not, perhaps we can create one.

Looking forward to seeing everyone there!


----------



## Bbmoveup

I will create a group then. It will be called BMQ March 5th on FB. Join it up. Happy chatting

Link:  https://m.facebook.com/groups/186278145302371


----------



## lmorin86

Hey guys! 
Silly question just to confirm here:
When they called me for my offert, it says that I have to be in St-Jean On March 3th.

So that means, technically I start on March 5th too?


----------



## Bbmoveup

lmorin86 said:
			
		

> Hey guys!
> Silly question just to confirm here:
> When they called me for my offert, it says that I have to be in St-Jean On March 3th.
> 
> So that means, technically I start on March 5th too?



yeah buddy. It says we have to report there no later then 2000hrs on march 3rd and the first class starts on march 5th. Join the group on fb so far its just me on there haha. 
We can all start getting up at 5am to get in the swing of things


----------



## lmorin86

joining right away!


----------



## Ki92

Hi everyone, good luck to those still waiting on offers and congrats to those who are in!  I just got my offer for infantry.  Enrolment Feb.21st and BMQ starts March 3rd.  Excited to see you guys there!


----------



## Drew709

Hey congrats join the Facebook group! I'm infantry as well.


----------



## Ki92

Thanks!  Infantry too-right on.  I'll join the fb group.


----------



## Reaper10

I received the call Friday that I will be starting BMQ April 16.  Who else is starting then?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keroshie

I have a whatsapp group started for the April 16th group if you need the link pm my self or Reaper10


----------



## Ryan_T

I put this question in the wrong thread. But I am going to ask then go delete the other question, lol.. has anyone else noticed that the website shows that BMQ is only roughly two months now?
http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/training-establishments/recruit-school.page


----------



## Keroshie

Ryan_T said:
			
		

> I put this question in the wrong thread. But I am going to ask then go delete the other question, lol.. has anyone else noticed that the website shows that BMQ is only roughly two months now?
> http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/training-establishments/recruit-school.page



I noticed that too Ryan, the BMQ i am part of is April 16-June 21 (Well April 14 we arrive)


----------



## jdog

This is going to sound stupid, but where are people seeing this 2 month thing on the website? 

I still see:
"For Non-Commissioned Members: Basic Military Qualification (BMQ)
Length: 12 weeks"

It's really curious the dates that you got Keroshie. I know someone in BMQ right now, and they started March 5th and looks like they have the regular 12 week program ahead of them.

Totally puzzled.  ???


----------



## zoemarisadawn

jdog said:
			
		

> This is going to sound stupid, but where are people seeing this 2 month thing on the website?
> 
> I still see:
> "For Non-Commissioned Members: Basic Military Qualification (BMQ)
> Length: 12 weeks"
> 
> It's really curious the dates that you got Keroshie. I know someone in BMQ right now, and they started March 5th and looks like they have the regular 12 week program ahead of them.
> 
> Totally puzzled.  ???



The new BMQ dates that have been listed are at ten weeks, if you count from the start date to the end date. These only apply for the 18/19 fiscal year, so the ones beginning in April are all ten weeks long and the one your friend is on is still the twelve week program. I just spoke to a recruiter about it and they said they don't currently know anything about it at this point.


----------



## Bbmoveup

Confirmed from BMQ staff. It’s a 10 week program starting fiscal year 2018/2019.


----------



## zoemarisadawn

Bbmoveup said:
			
		

> Confirmed from BMQ staff. It’s a 10 week program starting fiscal year 2018/2019.



Does anyone know why? Or what the program will look like now? I'm wondering if they took something out or if they condensed the training...


----------



## kratz

Who cares why?

Pass BMQ and your trades training.


----------



## BeyondTheNow

zoemarisadawn said:
			
		

> Does anyone know why? Or what the program will look like now? I'm wondering if they took something out or if they condensed the training...



I wouldn’t be too concerned. Pers of all ranks have been talking about the course changing to 10 weeks since before I was there starting in 2014. A Capt, a WO et. al. came in and addressed PAT on different occasions saying it was definitely going to be shorter, yup, starting soon. 10 weeks. Definitely. Absolutely. Yup. That was 4+ years ago.

 Just wait until you get there. If it’s shorter than 12 weeks, that’s a bonus. If not? That’s fine too. Things have changed in terms of course content and specific required items (i.e. the 13km ruck), and no doubt things will continue to change. But the reasons why vary and as was stated earlier, it doesn’t really matter why. When you graduate you’ll quickly begin hearing (if you haven’t already) how the course differed before your time. When you do, be thankful you were able to benefit and before long it’ll be your turn to regale others with your tales of how much your BMQ course differed from what the newest graduates had to do. 

Of course, that being said, I’m checking the course dates on the DWAN tomorrow...


----------



## dapaterson

My expectations:

1. Less Lecture, followed by pre-test lecture reviewing the material, followed by test.  Elapsed time: two hours.  Replacement: Teach how to find information (regulations, policies etc) and stop testing for ability to parrot something you'll dump as soon as the test is over.

2. Drop some drill.  Everyone who has every done an "about turn on the march" outside of BMQ, please raise your hand.  Anyone?  Bueller?  Exactly.  If it's never used, why waste time on it?


----------



## BeyondTheNow

dapaterson said:
			
		

> My expectations:
> 
> 1. Less Lecture, followed by pre-test lecture reviewing the material, followed by test.  Elapsed time: two hours.  Replacement: Teach how to find information (regulations, policies etc) and stop testing for ability to parrot something you'll dump as soon as the test is over.
> 
> 2. Drop some drill.  Everyone who has every done an "about turn on the march" outside of BMQ, please raise your hand.  Anyone?  Bueller?  Exactly.  If it's never used, why waste time on it?



Less lecture would be great. We absorb next to nothing. That makes sense. But in keeping with the physical demands essential to course, I’d like to think they wouldn’t cut drill. I loved drill, I just hated marching way the hell out to HD ‘whateveritwas’ ...4?...for it, haha.


----------



## kratz

Removing basic drill from BMQ, only adds to other complaints "low FORCE standard"


----------



## BeyondTheNow

Bbmoveup said:
			
		

> Confirmed from BMQ staff. It’s a 10 week program starting fiscal year 2018/2019.



I looked at CFLRS A,B & C Div BMQ courses today for as far in advance as they have posted into 2018/19 FY on the DWAN. While there are a few which fall a bit shy of exactly 12 weeks, there are none that are 10 weeks. (That being said, as of right now there are no courses listed which start _and_ end in the new FY. The ones currently listed carry over...)


----------



## jacobcastt99

Hey guys Irecieved notice that I will be starting bmq on April 28 2018. Just curious if anyone else is logged on same date as me


----------



## jacobcastt99

Hey guys just wondering if anyone has the same bmq start date as I do on April 28th 2018


----------



## BeyondTheNow

BeyondTheNow said:
			
		

> I looked at CFLRS A,B & C Div BMQ courses today for as far in advance as they have posted into 2018/19 FY on the DWAN. While there are a few which fall a bit shy of exactly 12 weeks, there are none that are 10 weeks. (That being said, as of right now there are no courses listed which start _and_ end in the new FY. The ones currently listed carry over...)



Thought I'd take a moment and follow up...

Well, it would seem after at least 5 yrs of rumour and speculation, it's finally come to fruition. According to the publicly accessible schedules, BMQ courses are currently slated for a 10 week duration, and in a few instances, they're technically shorter than exactly 10 weeks. It looks like R0001E, R0002E & R0003E from April 16, 2018 to June 21, 2018 is the start of the new course and there's corresponding course TP info on the DIN as well.

External link CFLRS schedules:http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/training-establishments/recruit-school.page#calendar2


----------



## G8r

jacobcastt99 said:
			
		

> Hey guys just wondering if anyone has the same bmq start date as I do on April 28th 2018



I report to St Jean on April 28 for the April 30 start date so I guess we’re platoon mates.


----------



## Ttbinks6

Received an offer on April 27th for BMQ in July. Anyone else?


----------



## Kfountai4763

my BMQ starts in July as well,


----------



## Honeydrop

[emoji137]July as well!


----------



## Firewoman

I start June 25 ....anyone else ?


----------



## Jacbuell

Firewoman said:
			
		

> I start June 25 ....anyone else ?


Me!


----------



## Firewoman

Awesome !! 😁


----------



## Brucewillis

I start BMQ June 25th too! Only a little over a month left!


----------



## Firewoman

Brucewillis said:
			
		

> I start BMQ June 25th too! Only a little over a month left!



It’s coming up fast !! Lol
See you there


----------



## ndziy

Hey guys just a quick thread on the bmq intakes?? and if anyone has any info on how frequent the intakes are that would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Milerup

Look on the site. All information for you question is answered. Recruiting, recruiting process


----------



## Jacbuell

Should we make a fb group for June 2018? Loved to talk to you guys before we get to St Jean!


----------



## MProokie13

Anyone for June 18th BMQ?


----------



## Firewoman

Jacbuell said:
			
		

> Should we make a fb group for June 2018? Loved to talk to you guys before we get to St Jean!


Did you start a FB group ?


----------



## Jacbuell

I didn't. I need to invite friends to it before making one


----------



## Canadian-Living

Rookie13 said:
			
		

> Anyone for June 18th BMQ?



Yes, I start June 18th also!


----------



## Runeflako

June 25th BMQ for me as well.


----------



## Firewoman

Runeflako said:
			
		

> June 25th BMQ for me as well.



See you there


----------



## Hawesry

Anybody here in the August 6th bmq!?

See ya there!


----------



## mcaf

anyone starting BMQ sept 3rd? 

just got the offer today!


----------



## wheretogofromhere

Hawesry said:
			
		

> Anybody here in the August 6th bmq!?
> 
> See ya there!



Yup, August 6th. Just found this site and made an account.


----------



## Daniyal

mcaf said:
			
		

> anyone starting BMQ sept 3rd?
> 
> just got the offer today!



what trade are you going in for?


----------



## mcaf

Daniyal said:
			
		

> what trade are you going in for?


 Medical Technician!


----------



## Bisson17

Anyone going to be at the BMQ starting september 10th? Just got the offer today- combat engineer.

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## Daniyal

Has anybody in Infantry gotten their offer for September yet?


----------



## MattJ96

Anyone starting BMQ on the 20th of August? 

I'm going in for Combat Engineer


----------



## DaleJ90

Starting August 20 anyone eles


----------



## MattJ96

DaleJ90 said:
			
		

> Starting August 20 anyone eles



Yeah I start on the 20th


----------



## DaleJ90

Guess we will be course mates


----------



## clmarr

I still have not received my offer, but got confirmation from CFRC that the offer for AVS is pending and I should receive it shortly. I even managed to get the date for BMQ: August 27th.


----------



## Daniyal

Anybody going in July 30?


----------



## Ttbinks6

Daniyal said:
			
		

> Anybody going in July 30?



Me! See you there!


----------



## Anon217

Anyone here going in July 14th?


----------



## Daniyal

a bit off topic, for the enrollment offer it says print, fill out then email it back to him. Should I take a picture after filling it out and email it back to him or just take it to recruitment centre?


----------



## Deleted member 124283

Bisson17 said:
			
		

> Anyone going to be at the BMQ starting september 10th? Just got the offer today- combat engineer.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk



Yeah I start September 10th as well, I got accepted for Naval Combat Information Operator


----------



## Hawesry

wheretogofromhere said:
			
		

> Yup, August 6th. Just found this site and made an account.



Nice!! What trade are ya?


----------



## alixrose

Anyone for August 13th? Does anyone know what we do Saturday night and all day Sunday? Will it just be showing us around and such?


----------



## Schwartzie55

Friend of mine arrived on a Saturday. It was immediately all admin stuff, make 100% sure you have all your original documents that are required plus copies of each. You will be assigned your location in the mega then Sunday, more admin and classes. You will hit the ground running. Earlier you get there, the better. He got there at q pm and it worked well. Hope this helps.


----------



## moynihad

Also starting the August 27th BMQ.


----------



## clmarr

See you there. Actually, see you at the enrolment ceremony on August 9th.


----------



## alixrose

Schwartzie55 said:
			
		

> Friend of mine arrived on a Saturday. It was immediately all admin stuff, make 100% sure you have all your original documents that are required plus copies of each. You will be assigned your location in the mega then Sunday, more admin and classes. You will hit the ground running. Earlier you get there, the better. He got there at q pm and it worked well. Hope this helps.




It does help! Thanks! I arrive at 12pm Saturday the 11th so I was wondering what I’d be doing all day!


----------



## Facesofvictoria

Starting BMW on August 13! Travelling on the 11th I believe... Who's gonna be there?


----------



## Facesofvictoria

alixrose said:
			
		

> Anyone for August 13th? Does anyone know what we do Saturday night and all day Sunday? Will it just be showing us around and such?


I'll be there! Travel on the 11th and it starts 13th, hit my pm! I think it's mainly paperwork we get cleared and wait around and make sure we have everything I guess


----------



## Schwartzie55

Saturday is all admin. Make 100% sure you have all of your  original documents plus copies of each. You will be assigned your place in the Mega, you will have classes and more admin on Sunday. You’ll hit the ground running, best time to arrive is at around 1300 hrs.


----------



## Jensen88

Hello, I am new to the forums. But I am curious if anyone else has a start date? I called and they said call back soon, Maybe two weeks. I am joining the infantry. Anyone  got any word of anymore start dates?


----------



## Facesofvictoria

Jensen88 said:
			
		

> Hello, I am new to the forums. But I am curious if anyone else has a start date? I called and they said call back soon, Maybe two weeks. I am joining the infantry. Anyone  got any word of anymore start dates?


I suggest you look to the application process samples thread to see about how long it will take to gauge how long it should be. Once I got merit listed I called once a week for a status update, but I felt it was a bit excessive. They are currently booking people for August and the latest I've seen was someone booked for October already so it's a guessing game until you get that phone call/ email.


----------



## OceanBonfire

Jensen88 said:
			
		

> ... Anyone  got any word of anymore start dates?



Click on "Graduation Ceremonies" and scroll down:

http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/training-establishments/recruit-school.page




			
				Facesofvictoria said:
			
		

> ... Once I got merit listed I called once a week for a status update, but I felt it was a bit excessive. ...



Calling once a week _is_ excessive. I did not called once after I learned I got on the competition list. They won't contact you until they're giving you an offer.


----------



## Seanadams

BMQ Sep 24, anyone else ?


----------



## Trueprince2

does anyone know if the aug 13th bmq has a facebook group?


----------



## Adrien15

BMQ on October 22nd, anyone else going to be on this course?


----------



## kratz

Why would you be taking BMQ twice?



			
				Adrien15 said:
			
		

> BMQ on October 22nd, anyone else going to be on this course?





			
				Adrien15 said:
			
		

> I will be there aswell, my trade will be infantryman


----------



## Milerup

kratz said:
			
		

> Why would you be taking BMQ twice?



Good lord, what a memory!


----------



## Adrien15

I released in 2016 on week 5 of BMQ, i have Re-enrolled therefore going back to basic this october


----------



## kratz

Adrien15 said:
			
		

> I released in 2016 on week 5 of BMQ, i have Re-enrolled therefore going back to basic this october



Aha, that makes much more sense. Thank you.


----------



## Facesofvictoria

Trueprince2 said:
			
		

> does anyone know if the aug 13th bmq has a facebook group?


Don't believe so, but i'll see you there!


----------



## jigsadh

Adrien15 said:
			
		

> BMQ on October 22nd, anyone else going to be on this course?


I am also going on Oct 22


----------



## Falsey87

Who else is in BMQ for 05th of November in St-Jean?


----------



## Jakechapman

I will be there oct 22nd aswell ill be doing artillery


----------



## cmpbllmchll

anyone going to BMQ November 12?


----------



## ontheedge

Hey I looked around the forum and couldn’t see anything on whether the 13km march  has in fact been reduced to 5km. This was reported a few months back and I’m wondering if BMQ and or BMOQ has updated the course reflect the new lesser distance requirement.


----------



## Schwartzie55

Correct, the 13 km March is no more and yes I know for sure that the July 2 BMOQ this year reflected that. I understand that BMQ also changed.


----------



## ontheedge

Schwartzie55 said:
			
		

> Correct, the 13 km March is no more and yes I know for sure that the July 2 BMOQ this year reflected that. I understand that BMQ also changed.



Oh man this is music to my ears. Thank you for the feedback. Could totally do it but it’s a lot of wear and tear on these ol’ Bones and tendons. Obstacles, running bursts, Sleep deprivation - no problem. But rubbing tendons on bones repetitively for hours on end- that’s just pointless exposure to long term issues.


----------



## PuckChaser

ontheedge said:
			
		

> Oh man this is music to my ears. Thank you for the feedback. Could totally do it but it’s a lot of wear and tear on these ol’ Bones and tendons. Obstacles, running bursts, Sleep deprivation - no problem. But rubbing tendons on bones repetitively for hours on end- that’s just pointless exposure to long term issues.


Rucking is part of being in the Army, and it's a battle task standard to complete a 12km march. It may not be at BMOQ, but if you join the Army you are going to ruck. If that doesn't sound acceptable, find a NavRes unit near you to join.


----------



## BeyondTheNow

ontheedge said:
			
		

> Oh man this is music to my ears. Thank you for the feedback. Could totally do it but it’s a lot of wear and tear on these ol’ Bones and tendons. Obstacles, running bursts, Sleep deprivation - no problem. But rubbing tendons on bones repetitively for hours on end- that’s just pointless exposure to long term issues.



There are a lot of other repetitive movements with and without weight you’ll encounter during course, which will possibly aggravate what you mentioned, so be prepared.


----------



## Trueprince2

ontheedge said:
			
		

> Oh man this is music to my ears. Thank you for the feedback. Could totally do it but it’s a lot of wear and tear on these ol’ Bones and tendons. Obstacles, running bursts, Sleep deprivation - no problem. But rubbing tendons on bones repetitively for hours on end- that’s just pointless exposure to long term issues.





			
				ontheedge said:
			
		

> Hey I looked around the forum and couldn’t see anything on whether the 13km march  has in fact been reduced to 5km. This was reported a few months back and I’m wondering if BMQ and or BMOQ has updated the course reflect the new lesser distance requirement.




bmq has a 5km ruck march in week 3-4  and an 8km ruck march in week 6, aswell in Normandy week 9 you do the march and shoot which is 3.8k to the range than 3.8k back.
just finished bmq last week and this is how all the platoons have scheduled


----------



## sidemount

Or if you get posted to a 2 Brigade unit, the 20+km Rucking Bear is always fun too.

The 5km ruck is an absolute minimum...be prepared to do a lot more.


----------



## Falsey87

sidemount said:
			
		

> Or if you get posted to a 2 Brigade unit, the 20+km Rucking Bear is always fun too.
> 
> The 5km ruck is an absolute minimum...be prepared to do a lot more.



Whats the pace of the ruck would you say, on km/h?

I want to add some of that to my work out routine before i leave for St Jean


----------



## sidemount

10 min a km is about the slowest I'm used to rucking.


----------



## Canadian_beast

Hey just wondering what happens after your CFAT? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Schwartzie55

I applied Reg. Force, ROTP/RMC. After CFAT : background check, medical, interview.....in that order (for me anyway). I applied first week of September and everything was finished last week. I qualified for my selected trade, just waiting on update.


----------



## mariomike

Canadian_beast said:
			
		

> Hey just wondering what happens after your CFAT?



This shows what happened ( and when ) after CFAT for others,
https://army.ca/forums/threads/13064.0


----------

